# do rescues move slowly?



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

If a person needs to give up a dog, why does a rescue, move so slowly, to contact you?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I had the opposite affect when I posted Molly on the FB page Friends Of Golden Retrievers... I got almost immediate Messages from the different Golden Rescues around here offering to take her in (before knowing what is going on with her!) Also, when I had to surrender a golden to Delaware Valley Golden Rescue the response was pretty quick too. Maybe depends on how you contacted them..or how busy they are.. IDK..ive had good experiences so far.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oops re-read and I see you are asking about contacting someone who is giving up a dog -- no personal knowledge there but assume some rescues might not have a lot of volunteers to do all this.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

No, I am asking why after contacting a rescue,to give up a dog, do they move slowly, to get the process going?


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I can only guess that maybe that particular rescue has a shortage of foster homes. Or a shortage of available volunteers or funds. Again, just a guess. 

Maybe the facebook page mentioned earlier would be a faster route.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> No, I am asking why after contacting a rescue,to give up a dog, do they move slowly, to get the process going?


It depends on a lot of things-I use to answer the email account for a GR Rescue in my state and I also assisted with Intakes. 

Rescue Groups are manned by Volunteers-a lot fo them work full time, have families and their own dogs to care for. 

However, most Rescue Groups are suppose to respond to inquiries within a 24 hour period after someone has contacted them either by email or by phone. It could be the Intake Coordinator is out of town and the Rescue doesn't have anyone else covering for that person. 

Most Groups work basically the same, however, there could be a few differences or variations in the procedures or process. 

Once the Rescue Group replies, they will request several pictures of the dog be submitted and ask you to complete an Intake Questionnaire, and provide Vet Records before considering taking your dog into Rescue. 

They will set up a time to meet you and the dog, evaluate the dog, before making a commitment to take the dog into Rescue. Once they make a commitment to take the dog into their Group, they will schedule a full Vet Exam, a foster home will be arranged, along with transportation arrangements. 

The owner will be asked to sign a Surrender form relinquishing all rights of ownership of the dog. 

It takes time to get all the arrangements made, sometimes the groups are limited on Foster Homes especially if the dog coming into Rescue needs to be in home without any other dogs. Sometimes it takes awhile before a Vet appt. can be scheduled. 

A lot of variables to the process. If the dog is a Golden Mix, then approval from the Board Members is usually required.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I heard from the rescue, she was very nice, explained herself well, was a lot of help, but they do not want my lab.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.

Was it a Lab Rescue you contacted and did she give you the reason why?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> Was it a Lab Rescue you contacted and did she give you the reason why?


Yes, a lab. rescue, her issues,age, and placement ,would be difficult.I understand what they are saying, her and I agree on it, I just need some help, and it is hard to read others are finding help for a dog, by putting it in a rescue, like molly, but I can't get the same for brodee, so while I understand,and agree, my options are limited.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you have a family member or friend that would be willing to take her?

Did the Lab Rescue offer to let you list her as a Courtesy Referral listing on their website?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

No, no one wants her, I can go into detail , with pms, if you want.


----------

